# Which Mexican city has the most % of Whites (Spaniards, French, etc.)



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Well what is it?


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Not exactly politically correct now are we? 

I would imagine a medium sized city. Not sure which one. Certainly not the largest ones which have drawn people from other parts of Mexican socity for opportunity.

And as a side note, why did you mention the French? There has never been historically a large French contribution to the Mexican population.


----------



## KeyMaster_ (May 19, 2006)

In the south there si a town were almost all people is from french origin, since they were conquered by french army in the XIX century... Ixtepec is the town, all the girls have green or blue eyes for example.


I think the highest % of whites in Mexico are in the north, probably Mexicali, Monterrey, somewhere about...


----------



## ggmm (Jan 8, 2006)

I was born in Guadalajara, and my mother's grandparents were french.. France invaded Mexico in 1862 but was defeated. Some French stayed, obviously not as much as the Spaniards.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Why does this even matter? -_-


----------



## louisianacharm (Aug 7, 2004)

either houston, san antonio, phoenix, or l.a.

its probably a toss up


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't think that Mexico's census counts race. 

But of the major Mexican cities, I'm sure its Monterrey.

Isn't that where Vicente Fox is from?


----------



## UrbanFanatic! (Jul 5, 2005)

^^Fox is from Guanajuato..

I think... maybe Los Altos de Jalisco...


----------



## harvesterofsorrows (Nov 5, 2005)

Pinches españoles.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Monterrey!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Not sure if the question asks about "actual europeans" or Mexicans of European descent. 

I'm not sure that there is any particular city with a noticeable concentration of criollos but if there was I would imagine it to be mainly cities in the northern part of the country. In Colonial times, Criollos occupied government, clergy and merchant posts which favored city living (MC, Guadalajara, Guanajuato, and ofcourse costal towns like Tampico and Vera Cruz).

But you know, many criollos were not pure Spanish...but many were allowed to pass as Criollos because they looked "Spanish" enough (they were approx 3/4 Spanish or more...they actually had established a hiearchy of Spanishness, not just in Mexico, but in other Latin American countries, and they had names like criollo, mestizo, quarto, cholo, indio etc.) Today, this is largely irrelevant, and is naturally viewed as more harmful than beneficial to a country like Mexico, plus criollos have further mixed with mestizos, and mestizos have furthered mixed with indians, etc. Still, the money-power-elite factor is still there, and typically an elite Mexican looks more Spanish than indian, since 1) money/businesses is still largely a family thing, and 2) to look indian still has a connotation with "lower-class"/servitude among the elite. But it's really more the money-power thing, rather than race thing. In fact, Mexico is surprisingly less racist than the U.S. IMO, however, since money tries to marry into money, the white-Mexican elite cycle results more as a side-effect, rather than as exclusively intentional.

For some reason in the South Mexicans tend to have more indian features...especially around Mexico City (Aztec) and Yucatan (Mayan). I use to think that Mexico City had a lot of whites because of the look that Mexican soap-operas present, which often are meant to take place there, but I think those actors come from all over Mexico and even elsewhere in Latin America. Percentage-wise, MC people are more Indian. 

Also, apart from being fewer, the indians in the Northern part of Mexico ressembled more the Native Americans of the U.S. Southwest, (i.e. Pueblo Indians), which were a bit more fair-skin.


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

:sleepy: This thread is most likely going to turn pretty nasty. :lock:


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

^^^^^
Why? this sounds more of a discussion on a unique cultural phenomenon. I sense no ill will or negativity with this thread. Just calm down.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Actually, I've kinda wondered this... isn't about 9% of Mexico's population caucasian? I've wondered where they were mostly concentrated, becuase Mexico doesn't seem like a country that is often familiarized with whites.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*I'm guessing Mexico City, but in reality, I don't know jack...*


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

liat91 said:


> ^^^^^
> Why? this sounds more of a discussion on a unique cultural phenomenon. I sense no ill will or negativity with this thread. Just calm down.


Experience. Threads about "race" in Latin American countries have proven to be some of the most conflictive in Latinscrapers. 

I say discussing "race", including subjetcs such as "who belongs in which race", "how many people of this or that race are there in X place", etc., are as conflictive and divisive (and pointless) as discussions over which religion is better. This does not belong in SSC, in my opinion.


----------



## issues (May 19, 2006)

Chihuahua in % the state of Chihuahua received lots of German and Dutch inmigrants (about 40% of the people in the state of Chihuahua are white) also Jalisco (Guadalajara/ Altos de Jalisco and many other towns) got a lot of French and other European inmigrants, Puebla (Germans due to the Volkswagen plant) and Monterrey also have a large number of whites, Mexico City of course but along with the large quantity of white people come a lot of mestizos and indians, to my city (Leon) arrived and keep arriving italians due to the leather and shoe bussiness

Other states with a significant % of whites are Michoacan (spaniards from the civil war) and Veracruz (also has some black population actually!) Sinaloa, Baja California (mostly americans) and Durango


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

I went to Cozumel, and that part of Mexico has very few whites. All the locals appeared to be very Aztec looking.

From what I've heard of how things are in Mexico, the 10% of the population that's (mostly) white runs the industries, the government, and controls the wealth. And unlike America where you've got this business of affirmitive action and racial sensitivity and whatnot, in Mexico the white elite just denies that there are racial differences amongst the Mexican people. They say that all Mexicans belong to one race, and thus deny the obvious fact that whites are on top and keep the Mestizos/Indians down.


----------



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

*States with the highest percentage*

*In terms of whites, mostly the northern states are those with the highest percentage, the states with the highest percentage are Sonora, Sinaloa, Baja California, Nuevo León, Durango, Jalisco and Aguascalientes.

The cities with the highest percentage are Hermosillo, Mexicali, Culiacán, Aguascalientes, Guadalajara and Monterrrey.

The cities of the centre, such as Mexico City are mostly composed by mixed population or native population, and whites compose the highest social class.

In the south, there are mostly natives, and happens the same thing: Whites are mostly in the highest economical classes.

In therms of French population, the states with the highest percentage are without any doubt, Jalisco and Aguascalientes. And the region with the highest French populataion is Los Altos de Jalisco, in the state of Jalisco, and actually several places in Aguascalientes are being populated of people from this region.*


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I have also heard there are some direct German concentrations in Guadalajara. I was amazed at how much Vicente Fox's light compexion was. I have heard he is of Irish descent. For anyone who says this is stupid or its gonna be locked shut up. Go somewhere else for crying out loud. This is a nice peaceful discussion so far. Grow up!


----------



## issues (May 19, 2006)

Whites in Mexico tend to be upper-middle and high class, I go to one of the more expensive schools of my city and a lot of my classmates have German, French, Italian and Irish lastnames, about 20% (200,000 people) of my city is white and of course most of them have a high income


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

French??
someone explains me. how can a small army like the one in 1862 make so many descendants?


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

^^Garcons de français aiment faire _pum pum_. 

(I'm sure that does not make grammatical sense)


----------



## The Wilful King_ (May 25, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## hybrid_theory (May 23, 2006)

> someone explains me. how can a small army like the one in 1862 make so many descendants?


Believe me, not every Mexican with French blood has something to do with that army of 1862


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

rocky said:


> French??
> someone explains me. how can a small army like the one in 1862 make so many descendants?


Actually, most of the French influence (and blood) in Mexico is not related with the Napoleonic expidition of the 1860's. It has more to do with the emigration of thousands French people from the Alps (and especially the Barcelonnette's valley) during the 19th century.

See this website (in French) for more informations : http://www.netprovence.com/tourisme/departement/04/ubaye/epopeebarcelo.htm


----------



## JuanArturo (Apr 7, 2006)

macon4ever: As a Mexican, I actually find the question offensive. What is your definition of "white" anyway; it seems a lot of 'Americans' have a very strange definition of what being white is.


----------



## JuanArturo (Apr 7, 2006)

I personally think that USA citizens have an obsession with race.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^ I am sorry that is offensive to you. I am just interested in demographics and where they spread to throughout Mexico. Okay no hard feelings. Juan-- What do you mean by an obsession with race? Please clarify!


----------



## razzor (May 26, 2006)

I'm also Mexican and I don't find it offensive (propably cause i'm white lol) but yeah i understant almost no one in Mexico is interested in race


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

And then why in Mexico almost all the rich people are white descendants and not native americans??


----------



## diego-may (Jan 27, 2006)

gmps92 said:


> ^^Fox is from Guanajuato..
> 
> I think... maybe Los Altos de Jalisco...



NOOOOOO! MAN!! PRESIDENT VICENTE FOX IS FROM MEXICO CITY,HE LIVED IN MEXICO CITY HIS FIRST 20 YEARS,SINCE WENT TO GUANAJUATO TO LIVE ALL HIS PROFESSIONAL LIVE.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

^^
Thank you so much for (very loudly) correcting that horrible piece of misinformation! I may sleep peacefully now...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

JuanArturo said:


> I personally think that USA citizens have an obsession with race.


EXTREME obsession...


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's amazing, why do the mestizos and Amerindians let the white mexicans dominate them so. We, here in america may seem obsessed with race, but we sure as hell don't lie down anymore and let any one race dominate another with pure ambivelence. At least show some resistance.


----------



## sogod (Jul 12, 2004)

liat91 said:


> It's amazing, why do the mestizos and Amerindians let the white mexicans dominate them so. We, here in america may seem obsessed with race, but we sure as hell don't lie down anymore and let any one race dominate another with pure ambivelence. At least show some resistance.


Feeling quite condescending today are we? I wonder how your comment would apply to African descended American slaves. They were only in bondage for what, the better part of 200 years? 

European descendants were in a much better after getting off the boat, and generally, have value systems that are much better at creating and accumulating wealth. 

This is the same reason why small groups of ethnic Chinese are generally the wealthiest parts of South-East Asian countries, and generally why South Asians in the US do better than say, Native Americans or native born blacks.


----------



## crisp444 (Oct 23, 2005)

razzor said:


> almost no one in Mexico is interested in race


¡¡¡¡¡¡¡HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

Tell that to the 10% of white Mexicans who overwhelmingly control business, education, and politics. Prestige in Mexico seems to be a sliding scale: the lighter your skin is, the more likely you are to be rich and successful and/or famous.

This question of whites in Mexico is not offensive at all, and I disagree that Americans are more obsessed about race than other places in the world. In Latin America, you can find multiple words (most of which do not exist in English) to describe how someone looks depending on their race or skin color.


----------



## crisp444 (Oct 23, 2005)

JuanArturo said:


> What is your definition of "white" anyway; it seems a lot of 'Americans' have a very strange definition of what being white is.


We all know what "white" means, especially the Mexican elite.

White = Caucasian, but Caucasian does not necessarily equal white. The Caucasian race pertains to Europe, extreme northern Africa, western Asia including the Middle East, and South Central Asia including India. However, "white" means light-skinned Caucasian and excludes the Indian subcontinent and arguably some of the Middle East. People who can trace their origins to countries like Sweden, Portugal, Argelia, Lebanon, Ukraine, and Afghanistan are all white. In Mexico, someone who is 1/2 Spanish and 1/2 Amerindian is not white, he is mestizo. However, someone who is 90% white and 10% Amerindian can easily "pass" as white and function in society as so.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

crisp444 said:


> This question of whites in Mexico is not offensive at all, and I disagree that Americans are more obsessed about race than other places in the world. In Latin America, you can find multiple words (most of which do not exist in English) to describe how someone looks depending on their race or skin color.


^ Like morenos, mestizos, whites, amerindians. 
Thanks for explaining the meaning of white (human race). How is this racist? If you are Black, then you are Black. Not that complicated! Why find shame in your race? :bash: 
Anyways, Yes, there is racism lingering in every country of the world. How sad.


----------



## Robert Stark (Dec 8, 2005)

What about Guadalajuara? Isn't it the most european city in Mexico?


----------

